# Red Crown Lye



## vtoberhasli (Nov 24, 2009)

Has anybody used red crown lye? When I made soap with it seemed as if there were still lye granules in the soap.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

strain your lye mixture. I haven't used that brand myself.


----------



## vtoberhasli (Nov 24, 2009)

What should I use to strain it?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

You can use a regular kitchen strainer. Make sure it has small enough holes to stop any lye chunks. 

Tiffany


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Make sure it is stainless steal or you won't have it long :biggrin
I got a large strainer from Pampered Chef years ago. Love love it.
They have a smaller one now.. and I bit the bullet and bought that one too.
They are pricey.. but work like a charm.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Plastic also works fine.

Tiffany


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I have always used Red Crown, I have not had any problems with it. But I do strain...I learned after the first time Tam


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I use Red Crown lye and I have not had any lye chunks. 

Vicki in NC


----------

